# Save Fantasy Island - Tucson, AZ



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

We're under a serious threat here in the Old Pueblo that would have one of our prized mountain bike mecca's turned over to the hands of developers. While we all face this issue across the country, ours is charged by a State Land Trust system that is attempting to bypass established procedures, limit public input, and put this parcel of land up for auction.

Please help us out - check our web page:

http://www.savefantasyisland.org

If you've been there - please use the contact links (e-mail, mail, or phone) to share your experiences there.

If you HAVEN'T been to Fantasy Island, you're missing a real treat - hilighted in Dirt Rag, and more recently in an editorial in Mountain Bike Action. You need to also make contacts to save it so you CAN visit the trail in the future.

Thank you!

Hank Rowe


----------



## carlday (Feb 23, 2009)

I have been out of touch with all that goes on in Tucson since I moved away in 2003. I just came across this site and am wondering whatever came of this? Is Fantasy Island still there?

Carl
ex Tucson Resident


----------



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Carl -

Thanks for checking. Things are *MUCH* better than before. basically, what happened was that a Fantasy Island Task Force was established with stakeholders from several arenas - City, County, MTB'ers, other trail users, Realtors, etc. It wasn't an overwhelming number as some committees can be - only about a dozen people. We worked with the Arizona State Land Department (saying it loosely), and hired on a planner who with the stakeholders' input created a master plan that accounted for not only preservation of about 98% of the existing *main* portion of the Fantasy Island trail system (note - the "Bunny Trail" was acknowledged to be not on the table as much of this land is otherwise owned or too valuable for development). It was a positive experience - it was even commented how in the 70's and 80's, everyone wanted to have tennis courts on or near their home - the 80's-90's brought the desire to be on fairway greens, and now in the 21st Century, we want to live next to trails . National recognition was given to the Task Forces' work.

In short, this plan was voted on and accepted by both the City and County and is now a part of the accepted Houghton Area Master Plan design (HAMP). In otherwords, if when the ASLD department puts the land up, it will be agreed upon in advance that certain portions will be swapped with the City in order to preserve the trail system.

Now, that is what's on paper... but all could be up for grabs if Jan Brewer (our current "Governor") decides to scrap it all and give ASLD almighty-power. For that reason... and other bureaucratic possibilities... we're still keeping our nose to the ground to sniff out possible variations from the agreement.

In the meantime... ride on! (But be sure to have your ASLD pass!)

Hank


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

That link didn't work for me. Does it work for everybody else?

I rode FI back in 2000 or so and LOVED it. I'd really like to give my input.

D


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

It's a 4 year old link so apparently the comment period (and the web site) is long gone.


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

wurensh said:


> .....In the meantime... ride on! (But be sure to have your ASLD pass!)
> 
> Hank


Thanks for the update. I pulled a 6 week tour in neighboring Sierra Vista last September and had the opportunity to ride the Island. It was definitely a neat experience.

While on that ride, I learned the merits of carrying a comb or pick and about having a bottle of Elmer's Glue for post ride medicinal treatments. (Both lessons involve the removal of Cactus Thorns).

What I don't I understand is your last statement - "But be sure to have your ASLD pass!"

I looked all over the NET when I was out there. Do you need a pass to ride there? And if so, how much is it and where do you get one?


----------



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

a) Yes, the web site and all related have run their course. Right now, we're in the "no news is good news" mode, but have several people within Sonoran Desert mountain Bicyclists, as well as other stakeholders (Pima Trails Assoc, etc.) keeping an eye on things. You can be sure if it blows again, it will blow big 

b) Yes, a permit is needed. A significant portion of Fantasy island (and a number of the better trails in the Tucson area) are on State Trust Land, requiring a permit from the Arizona State Land Department. Truth is, very seldom do people get raked over the coals for it (but fines can be steep, and they can confiscate a bike too). Bottom line, we try to play within the system. unfortunately, that system has nearly trippled the fees to play (thus likely forcing more people to ride "illegally"). For more info, you can go to the SDMB web site (www.sdmb.org) and you'll find the link in with the Trails descriptions.

If you're not a member, please consider it... SDMB is the primary riding/advocacy/trail building club in So AZ. Getting stronger every day - but it takes numbers.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantasy Island is a delight. We rode there three years ago on the first annual wedding anniversary trip to the southwest. hope is stays protected. Kudos to you all for organizing and keeping it safe.


----------



## carlday (Feb 23, 2009)

This cannot be true! Why do those darn developers have to ruin everything???
We have to save the Tucson trails!

Carl D.
tucson hotels
:madman:


----------



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

A couple of things:

YES! We do need to stay vigilant in protectinhg our trails - and nearly every trail besides Fantasy has been developed and worked on with the various agencies - the Tucson trail network reqlly is underrated in that regard - they will be here for years to come.

#2 - we must remember that FI was, in fact, a wilcat trail system that developed into a regular/expected use pattern over many years. The State Land Department took a stance that it was an illegal trail - and in simple black/white terms, they were right. BUT - the past practice of the ASLD also worked in our favor, as they condoned and even supported maintance work to further develop and maintain the trails.

#3 - given the above, we pulled the long shot to be able to protect what we did. We knew we wouldn't get it all - but we got the main part of what makes FI so incredible and unique.

Lastly - especially given the current housing market and economic conditions, FI will remain as-is for many years to come... Ride and enjoy...

BUT - don't forget to support those trail groups that directly advocate on your behalf. For maountain bikers, that would be SDMB.org... visit the web sitre today and consider becomeing a member if you are not... a minimal expense for individuals to give you a great voice!



carlday said:


> This cannot be true! Why do those darn developers have to ruin everything???
> We have to save the Tucson trails!
> 
> Carl D.
> ...


----------



## TimPrice (Dec 4, 2009)

Been noticing a whole lot of construction going on in and around the old dump near Bo's loop... they have totally leveled the area in the last couple of weeks. I haven't done Bo's loop or Burro loop in a few weeks so dont know if they have been impacted, or if it is just within the boundaries of the old dump.


----------

